# Boots tight at top of foot at seam



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

Hopefully someone has an answer 

I know it's such an odd question and it's going to depend on the make of the boot, but I'm sure someone is an enthusiast or simply has a lot of experience with this sort of thing.

I'm new to footwear upkeep across the board. I just bought two new pairs of dress shoes, some casual shoes, etc... I used to wear one pair of runners all the time! Hahaha.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

just wondering what kind of socks are you using?


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

I've had the exact same issue with uncomfortable pressure on the top of my foot with the rulers and grails. Just recently tried out some Nikes at my lbs and loved them.


----------



## eli783 (Oct 24, 2012)

They will break down with a few more days of riding in them, but honestly it didn't help my problem. I really love the grails too just hate that it feels like there's a brick on top of my foot.


----------



## behi (Feb 27, 2013)

My Rulers were pretty painful for the first 3 days. After that, they were ok.

Have you tried leaving the lower section very loose and just tightening the upper section?


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

behi said:


> My Rulers were pretty painful for the first 3 days. After that, they were ok.
> 
> Have you tried leaving the lower section very loose and just tightening the upper section?


Really wish I got a pair of Nikes or something. They're a lot more basic, flexible, etc.

I've tried keeping them really loose, it's that seam that's tight even if I don't really do them up or anything. I wear them with really thin socks (if I wore thick socks it'd be really bad). With the insoles out, they seem like they're okay (but I'd have to use them on the slopes to see). 

Maybe I'll stuff them with something to keep them expanded, and keep them in a warm area for a while? I don't know if that'll help or warp them.

I just don't want to spend cash on new boots. I'd have to go to the trouble of selling these, getting new ones, etc. I know what I'd get (Nikes or something relatively cheap but just comfortable -- I like blue runs, not black diamonds, so I'm not doing anything too insane).


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

well have you tried with bindings on? bindings push down on boots kinda squash them a bit horizontally.


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

speedjason said:


> well have you tried with bindings on? bindings push down on boots kinda squash them a bit horizontally.


How could I not have? xD I said I went up to the mountain 3 times with the boots (implying I also brought the snowboard with bindings on it). 

Hahaha. Hopefully I didn't misinterpret.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

PaulWog said:


> How could I not have? xD I said I went up to the mountain 3 times with the boots (implying I also brought the snowboard with bindings on it).
> 
> Hahaha. Hopefully I didn't misinterpret.


do you have abnormally wide feet? or is just that seam is sticking out pressing on top of your feet?


----------



## PaulWog (Dec 31, 2011)

speedjason said:


> do you have abnormally wide feet? or is just that seam is sticking out pressing on top of your feet?


I don't have abnormally wide feet. My feet aren't narrow, but definitely aren't abnormally wide.

It's just the top. The boots fit perfectly, just that top part is really constrictive.


----------

